# iPad Pro 10.5 sur le Refurb



## Yohan974 (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je souhaite actuellement me procurer un iPad Pro 10.5, soit neuf (d’un revendeur officiel), soit reconditionné (mais dans ce cas là, uniquement via le Refurb Apple). J’ai vu que l’iPad en question était quasiment constamment présent sur le Refurb Apple, sauf depuis une dizaine de jours... Pensez-vous qu’il va revenir ou pas svp ? Sinon, où est-ce que je pourrais me procurer cet iPad en ce moment ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! Je tourne un peu en rond ces derniers jours...


----------



## Wizepat (26 Décembre 2019)

Difficile à dire mais avec les fêtes de fins d’années, les stocks sont réduits à leur minimum. 

Désormais, ils ne peuvent que se remplir [emoji6]


----------

